# Won't sit on egg?



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

Bought a pigeon and not her mate she laid an egg last night and pushed it onto floor so she should lay another egg tonight put a barrier on nest to stop eggs falling out? Is there any way my other pigeons will look after it two of them are mating and very violent to other pigeons I'm worried they will destroy it. is there someway that I can incubate it without buying an incubator or any expensive equipment


----------



## pigeonpatch (Jul 10, 2017)

Chances are if you bought a hen without her mate, she wont have much interest in sitting on the eggs. You could 'chill' the eggs that your new hen lays for 2-3 days while you wait for the other pair to lay their eggs. Once the other pair lays their eggs you can slip the chilled eggs into the nest. 

Putting a barrier around the nest would be a good idea. Pigeons like to feel secure in their nest with a wide opening. It would also prevent stray nesting materials from being blown everywhere whenever she flies. 

Hand rearing pigeons is a lot of work and does require an incubator. A heat lamp could do in a pinch, but it doesn't give you as much control over the temperature as the incubator would.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I've got a janoel 10 incubator that I've hatched five pigeon eggs in. It's quite cheap and you can keep the chick in it for seven to ten days which ensures a good temperature for the newly hatched chick.

https://www.amazon.com/Janoel-Automatic-Digital-INCUBATOR-WARRANTY/dp/B00ISEVIY2


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know why you would break up the pair, but she won't be interested in raising babies now that she has been separated from her mate. If you wanted a female for your flock, there are other options to breaking up pairs.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

If I knew I was going to break up the pair I wouldn't have got her I would have gotten another bird but I don't want to lose this egg. She hasn't laid the egg yet and it has been more than 24 hours is something wrong?


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

Do the incubators have a good hatch rate might look into buying one just in case


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had her?
Why not just let the egg go if she has it. She will have more later.
Not fun to raise a pigeon from hatchling. Lots of work.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

Only got her the other day she laid the second egg in front of the nest I think and it fell or was pushed out will she pair with the male I have or do I have to wait a bit


----------



## pigeonpatch (Jul 10, 2017)

She will eventually pair with the male, but the amount of time it takes will vary depending on her personality. It could be anywhere from a few days to a few months, depending on how attatched she was to her previous mate and how well she gets along with the current male. 

Its also worth noting that she may not have the right personality for being a parent. Some pigeons lose interest in sitting on their eggs or babies and will eventually toss the eggs out or trample the babies. I would check with the original owner about her personality to make sure that this isn't just the norm for her.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm not sure the previous owner could tell me and I'm not sure if she wasn't sitting on them by choice the other pair kept ripping out the nest box is this normal or are they overly aggressive


----------

